# Farm House, Mid Wales - April 2012



## kellisurbex (Apr 4, 2012)

*Llety Synod, Ystrad Fflur, Mid Wales - April 2012*

Happened to see this place up on the hills as I drove past so went for a closer look, not much left now really other than plenty of asbestos and a mountain of rotting wood with rusty nails lol. I got a few alright shots though so thought I'd share anyway 





































































Thanks for looking


----------



## TimeIsTheEnemy (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks pretty trashed up but nice photos nonetheless - really like that one with the railings and tree hanging over the top


----------



## eggbox (Apr 4, 2012)

Great pics. Such a story there; last generation struggling to keep a small family farm going in the middle of nowhere amidst changing times. Can just imagine someone bringing the cows in to milk for the last time after finally accepting defeat.


----------



## Flexible (Apr 4, 2012)

Reminds me of Uncle Monty's cottage. Nice use of B & W. Any history? Anything?



eggbox said:


> Great pics. Such a story there; last generation struggling to keep a small family farm going in the middle of nowhere amidst changing times. Can just imagine someone bringing the cows in to milk for the last time after finally accepting defeat.



Nicely put.


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 4, 2012)

Flexible said:


> Reminds me of Uncle Monty's cottage. Nice use of B & W. Any history? Anything?



Unfortunately nothing at the mo I am working on it though


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Apr 5, 2012)

Great find thank you for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 5, 2012)

Great report & pics, thanks for sharing.


----------

